# Welcome To Jamrock



## nikegurl (Sep 13, 2005)

MEAL 1
1/2 c eggbeaters
3 egg whites
1 thin slice mozzarella
1/3 cup oats
1/2 scoop protein powder (in the oats)
TBS Smuckers SF (also in the oats)
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
1.5 scoops whey

MEAL 3
3 oz chicken
4 oz sweet spud 
green beans
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 5 (pw)
1.5 scoops whey
1/4 cup (dry) cream of rice cereal (added to shake)

MEAL 6
3/4 cup 1.5% fat cottage cheese

TOTALS
1568 calories
199 g protein (53%)
119 g carbs (29%)
30 g fat (18%)


Today's "bad" things    
1)  too much diet coke
2)  not enough water
3)  didn't do my morning cardio.  


That is all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome back Hilary. Stick around this time will ya.  What are your goals for this journal?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2005)

HI!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 13, 2005)

missed you both!  

my main goal is consistency.  b/c whether i want to drop fat or gain muscle or maintain i won't be able to 'til i stop with the on again / off again crap i've been pulling for oh....a couple of freaking YEARS now.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

Just remember that all excuses are just that, excuses.  They are bullshit.  If you are thinking about skipping a workout, then just slap yourself in the face and say, "No bitch, you buckle down!"  Or some such nonsense.  Just do it Nikegurl.

Good luck.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just remember that all excuses are just that, excuses.  They are bullshit.  If you are thinking about skipping a workout, then just slap yourself in the face and say, "No bitch, you buckle down!"  Or some such nonsense.  Just do it Nikegurl.
> 
> Good luck.



thanks so much CowPimp.  that's exactly right.  sure - there are "factors" (excuses) as to how i went off track but we've all got 'em and when all is said and done - i either trained or i didn't.  i either ate the way i need to in order to achieve my goals or i didn't.  

the plan for this journal is to stop any and all whining/bitching/explaining (      ) and just do the right things in terms of training and nutrition each day.  simple.  maybe not easy - but not so complicated either.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2005)

SHOULDERS

DB Press
17.5 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 9
20 x 7

Lateral Raises
12.5 x 10
12.5 x 10
12.5 x 9

Rear Delt Machine (Reverse Pec Deck)
45 x 10
45 x 8
45 x 8


TWIGS - ERRR...I MEAN CALVES 

Seated Calf Raises
70 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

Donkey Calf
75 x 15
75 x 13
75 x 12

That is all.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 15, 2005)

Left my log at home but I remember it within a rep or two..


BACK

WG Pulldowns
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 8
80 x 10 (I wouldn't normally go back down in weight but I'm trying not to destroy myself this first week back)

BB Rows
55 x 10
55 x 8
55 x 8

Cable Rows
70 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 8

ABS
6 sets.  3 weighted, 3 not


That is all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 15, 2005)

2 workouts in a row. Just keep the pattern.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2005)

Bump to that!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 16, 2005)

3 in a row.  I'm trying to think of it like going to work in the morning.  I never WANT to get up and go but I always do and once I get there - I actually like it.   

Last night's workout was rough though.  My shoulders and triceps were sore from Tuesday and it was chest day.  I figure at this point no matter how I split the bodyparts up I'm going to be sore as hell when it's time to hit the next workout since I'm so out of shape   I did it anyway.  Didn't like how weak I was but figured it'll get better if I keep going.


CHEST
Flat DB Press - 4 sets
Incline Smith - 3 sets
Pec Deck - 3 sets

CALVES
Toe Presses - 6 sets

I'm going to do calves twice a week.  They really need major work and I've always neglected them.  I'm going easy at first though....we all know how beyond bad calf pain can get.  Right now they hurt but I can walk.


Here's my split:

Monday - off (Monday Night Football!    )
Tuesday - shoulders and calves
Wed - back and abs
Thurs - chest and calves
Fri - legs
Sat - bis and tris and abs
Sun - off (did I mention it's football season    )


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice split Hilary.  I love how everything coincides with football. A few pesky Thursday night games might put on damper on things, but there aren't many of those.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 19, 2005)

friday was leg day.  friday hurt.  saturday hurt.  sunday hurt even more.  today's a bit better.  

I thought I took it easy since it had been so loooong time since I trained legs...but my taking it easy has left me nearly crippled.      (this too shall pass   )


Squats - 4 sets
Leg Press - 3 sets
Extensions - 2 sets
SLDL - 4 sets
Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets


SAT was arms

EZ Bar Curls - 4 sets
Hammer Curls - 3 sets
Overhead DB Ext - 4 sets
Pushdowns - 3 sets

+ Abs

Sunday off for football   Cooked my meals for this week.  Decided to "fiddle" with the diet a bit not b/c I was impatient for results after such a short time but b/c I didn't like some of the food etc.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice looking w/o's Nike... So, when are we gonna get some pics?  .


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 19, 2005)

pics will come the day after i look in the mirror and i like what i see


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2005)

SHOULDERS

DB Press
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 8

Smith Machine Press
20 x 12
20 x 12 reverse grip
25 x 10

Lateral Raises
12.5 x 12
12.5 x 10
10 x 8 - 1 arm lean away

Rear Delt Machine
45 x 12
45 x 11
45 x 9

CALVES
3 sets seated
2 sets donkey

that is all.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2005)

back

wg pulldowns
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 6
90 x 9

db rows
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

hammer strength row
90 x 6
90 x 5
70 x 8

ABS
5 sets total.


that is all.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2005)

how the heck did it get to be leg day again?  


last night's workout:

CHEST
Smith Machine Bench
50 x 7
50 x 6
50 x 6
40 x 8

Incline DB
25 x 8
25 x 7
25 x 7

Pec Deck
45 x 12
45 x 9

DB Pullovers
30 x 7
25 x 10


Calves
Cybex Toe Press
70 x 25
70 x 25
90 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 12

still easing into the calves twice a week thing.

that is all.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2005)

freaking starving.    45 minutes 'til next meal.  

did my cardio this morning.  i'm only doing it 3 times a week to start.  i'd rather do none  .  in 2 weeks i'll bump it up a bit and alternate between adding days and time over the course of my cut. 

new training split this week.  going to split quads and hamstrings up and see how that goes for me.

did i mention i was starving.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> freaking starving.    45 minutes 'til next meal.
> 
> did i mention i was starving.



 That sounds like me, always looking forward to the next meal.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2005)

better now  

soon i'll be bitchy errr.... i mean hungry again.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2005)

howdy Captain.    the "next meal" is usually the best meal when i'm cutting!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2005)

hungry.


----------

